# ACME Super Dowel Cannon



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Tired of all that tap, tap, tapping to put dowels in holes for glue up? Need to thin out your dowel population? Bothered by pesky road runners?

Presenting the ACME SUPER DOWEL CANNON!

Yes, another project inspired by the fine line of Acme products. [Time short? Skip to the photos. Got time? Grab a beverage and keep reading.]

While doing my bi-decade garage and shop cleaning, I found a bunch of stuff that I (a) didn't know I had, (b) hadn't seen in a while, or (c) was saving for some unknown reason but thought I might need someday. Among my discoveries was that my work bench actually had a horizontal top. Amazing. I'll bet I could use that sucker for something more than a storage area.

So, among the collection was a bag of macrame beads (origin unknown), wooden toy wheels (don't recall ever making any), a pop-up lawn sprinkler, some shelf support pins, more 3/8 dowels than I knew I owned, and a mouse trap.

Hmmm. What to do with this stuff. Let's think. WWWCD? [What Would Wile E. Coyote Do?] That's it! He'd turn to the Acme Product catalog. I can even put my Field Artillery experience to good use!

The sprinkler part will make a fine barrel, one of the beads a great breech, shelf pins for trunnions, wooden wheels for transport, and the mouse trap for power. A few bits of wood and mdf and I'm in business!

Now those dowel glue ups will no longer slow you down. You can FIRE those dowels in place from across the room. Perfect for crowded shops where you have to work around stuff. [Caution: your accuracy may vary.]

Project photos are attached for your viewing pleasure. :happy:

Update: Here's a quick link to a video: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4876404/MVI_0007.mp4


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Too much fun!

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The next model would have to have a rotating group of barrels and fire like a gattling gun for production work. Have you considered mounting a scope on it for those times when accuracy is a must?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The next model would have to have a rotating group of barrels and fire like a gattling gun for production work. Have you considered mounting a scope on it for those times when accuracy is a must?


That idea crossed my mind but it will take a whole lot more thinking to figure out how to make that design work. Hmmm. Rapid fire. I like that idea. :yes4:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Now that is being creative and looked like a fun build for a useful item ....Cool idea


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On v2.0 you could spring for a rat trap...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice

Sorry but it looks like great way to put a eye out 

GUNS are not toys 

===


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Nice
> 
> Sorry but it looks like great way to put a eye out
> 
> ===


Isn't that why we wear safety glasses in the shop?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

video please


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

What a top toy for playing war games.
We used to shoot match sticks out of Matchbox Toy Field Guns at each other soldiers lined up across from each other.
Then through "tom thumb" crackers at the other lines.
Boys will be boys.
Cheers, crowie.

PS - You could always replace the dowels for high density foam for littler boys.....


----------



## chowbird (Jun 29, 2010)

If you built that up here you'd have to pass a background check and then pay a registration fee...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, I hope Happy Father's Day is appropriate for you, because kids (especially boys) would love something like that. Your execution was amazing! Your "slide presentation" was also entertaining. You should also add: PROUDLY MADE IN THE U.S.A. to the credits.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

*Excellent*

That is a great looking toy, and the instructions were perfect.
Would you mind if a made a couple for the grand kids?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

williamm said:


> That is a great looking toy, and the instructions were perfect.
> Would you mind if a made a couple for the grand kids?


Feel free to use as much or as little as you like Bill. That's what is so great about the forum. We all find solutions to problems and ideas for new projects. Attached is the initial concept sketch which is about as close as this project came to having a plan. The rest was figured out on the fly.

I had help from my lovely assistant Lola. She's fun, but can have some real bird-brained ideas. (Our photo attached.) :haha:


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

"Put an eye out?" So could a fork. Good lesson for using a target other than a person.


----------



## BONNEAU (Feb 21, 2012)

*too funny.*

w.e. coyote would be proud ...is there really a horizontal surface under that junk?


Gaffboat said:


> Tired of all that tap, tap, tapping to put dowels in holes for glue up? Need to thin out your dowel population? Bothered by pesky road runners?
> 
> Presenting the ACME SUPER DOWEL CANNON!
> 
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Peter; you too?! I'm pretty sure most of my miniature guns were DinkyToy. The only time we could get our hands on 'lady fingers' (tom thumbs, I suspect) was about two weeks before Halloween...they had to last all year. You know those toys are collectibles, and pretty pricey, now.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Oliver We (me n SWMBO) love your (bird brain) ideas she wants one of these cannons to fire at cantankerous customers where she works :haha:
We are on holiday in Ireland at the and at the moment it has stopped raining


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

*Video Added*



Chris Curl said:


> video please


Here is a link to a short video of the Acme Cannon in operation: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4876404/MVI_0007.mp4

My dowel population has been somewhat depleted due to combat losses (can't find them after firing


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Oliver cool idea! And quit funny if I don't say so myself!

Thanks for sharing your idea!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

"combat losses" ... i love it!

did you ever see that "a christmas story" movie? 

"you'll put your eye out ralphie!" :nono:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> "combat losses" ... i love it!
> 
> did you ever see that "a christmas story" movie?
> 
> "you'll put your eye out ralphie!" :nono:


Arrrggh! Then it'll be a pirates life for me, matey. Patch over me eye and cutlass in me hand! Avast there ye swabbies! Prepare to be boarded!! 

[Wonder if I can convince Lola she's a parrot? A VERY large parrot.]


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Momism:
"It's all fun until someone loses an eye!''
In my life, I've never known anyone that has put out an eye. Where are are all the naughty boys with eye patches?

(before I'm castigated, I'm mocking the momism, not the unfortunates that have lost an eye, or their sight.)


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Oliver.

Do not wait for an other "... bi-decade garage and shop cleaning..." to fabricate a new ACME product like this.

Very nice!!!


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

great idea i'm off to make one!


----------

